# Don't i look smart



## lu26 (Mar 9, 2008)

Teddy all ready for his first show tomorrow


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Good luck with the show.


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

He's beautiful  Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so cute good luck


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Check you out mister - Good Luck for tomorrow


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

good luck,,, lovely little dog,,,very smart,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,good luck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Now thats a cutey  very handsome lil man.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

he looks very smart, good luck with the show


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes looking good, good luck with the show


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

looking great - and great pic too.... hope you do well - lets us know how you get on....fingers crossed.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

you look lovely what a cutey.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Lovely And Good Luck


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

What a star! Good luck - let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

How did Teddy go on?? Did he enjoy the day out??


----------



## lu26 (Mar 9, 2008)

No we couldn't go because Teddy decided to have an upset tummy all night must have been nerves  mind you with the weather as it was outside he would have looked like a drowned rat 

Bless him hope to get him to another one next month thing is its trying to find them we are in the west midlands area if you hear of any.


----------

